# What Pattern for TPWD stocked Rainbow Trout?



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

What pattern works best for the stocked Rainbows that TPWD is fixing to release?


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Ummm, canned corn.


----------



## moore (Jul 17, 2011)

I catch a lot on a #10 bead head wooly bugger. 

I bought a bunch of nymphs in Colorado earlier this year, i am going to give them a try this year


----------



## sabine lake flounder #er (Nov 25, 2011)

we use this. http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/luh...color=Brass/Gold+P-Lite&N=4294954073+97009187. catch a lot of em on it.


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Ummm, canned corn.


A piece of cheese sticks to the hook better than corn. You can sling a piece of cheese.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

mikedeleon said:


> A piece of cheese sticks to the hook better than corn. You can sling a piece of cheese.


Maybe.

I quit fishing for them several years ago. I might take my little boy.

These hatchery trout don't fight hard and they're a poor representation of the species. Plus, I have zero desire to soak bait.


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

I agree to a point as they are the best most people will ever see of rainbows. Native rainbows are tougher to get to with private access taking over so much of all the rivers across the US.

However to me the big waste is that the comarants get 66-75% of what is stocked or more. I watched single bird one morning eat 6 trout. He'd dive under come up, maneuver it, swallow and go for another. When a flock of 50-100 hits a pond that gets a stock of 300 fish, doesn't take them long to eat them before taxpayers and their kids get a chance.

IMHO TPWD ought to just spend the money on the more hardy channel cats for the urban fisher.

Having said I've had luck with Gold Ribbed Hare's Ear nymphs and Mickey Finns. Throw these in tandem.

Get there the day they let them go or the next day. 

Pete


----------



## bigflats (Nov 6, 2013)

Yep, those dang diving birds gorge themselves on trout. TPWD is essentially running a cormorant feeding program.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

really? Never saw birds working the trout. 

I used those rainbow super dupers when I was chasing them as a kid. But it's been 15 years since I chased those things.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Pocketfisherman said:


> What pattern works best for the stocked Rainbows that TPWD is fixing to release?


flyrod?

tie up some fuzz balls that look like floating fish food, not kidding, try it.


----------



## atxgolfer (May 27, 2013)

egg patterns and cdc pheasant tails have been working lately; dont use canned corn and if you do dont embarass yourself by using it on a fly rod


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Did the  face not denote the facetious nature of my post?


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Got a bunch with the salmon egg pattern from Cabelas.


----------



## JayTeeDubya (Feb 24, 2013)

What are the best urban ponds in Houston for this?


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

JayTeeDubya said:


> What are the best urban ponds in Houston for this?


Anywhere that is within a few days of the stocking. On the day of the stocking and the day after are best.

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/fishboat/fish/management/stocking/trout_stocking.phtml


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

Pocketfisherman said:


> Anywhere that is within a few days of the stocking. On the day of the stocking and the day after are best.
> 
> http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/fishboat/fish/management/stocking/trout_stocking.phtml


After about a week they are gone... Save one here and there.


----------

